# tiny red specks



## Guest (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm new here and have a question, I was diagnosed with IBS after a round of tests all the usual, and after 2 years now I noticed this morning that there was a turd in the toilet that had some pink streaks in it. (sorry it sounds so gross) well needless to say the toilet paper was stained a little pinkish also, then after getting a little scared, I went to work and had to have another movement after about 2 hours. This time the turds were normal looking, but upon looking at them closer (with my head down in the toilet) I noticed that there was a lot of TINY red specks I mean they were really tiny smaller than ground black pepper. Now I had eaten a considerable amount of Louisiana hot sauce the day before, Do you think that the pink streaks, and the red specks were the hot sauce? Or does it sound like blood? I have never experienced blood in my stool before, so I'm kind of in the dark as to the streaking most folks talk about, could someone explain better? I also had strawberry jello, (deep red) the night before this episode, please help me, I'm so scared. I am 25 years old and have never had to deal with things like this before.


----------



## JimGym (Sep 21, 1999)

gator, Welcome to the board. You will learn alot here. Sounds to me like it was the louisiana hot sauce..since it is made up of some sort of hot peppers ground up, which would explain the tiny tiny specks of pink. The strawberry jello would dissolve into liquid and be excreted out in the urine. Hot sauce huh? That would have put me into the ER. You are lucky your system can tolerate that! You need to keep a diary of what bothers your system as a trigger food then stay clear of it to reduce your IBS episodes. GOOD LUCK and WELCOME Jim------------------OF all the Divine qualities, the GREATEST of those is COMPASSION and TRIUMPH of the human spirit!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 1999)

thanks for getting back to me so soon jimgym, the specks were red, nto pink but the streak on my turd was pink, as was the toilet paper. I have about settled myself down and thought rationally and have come to the conclusion that if it were that much blood it would not be those tiny red specks, instead if it were enough blood to turn a turd pink it would be bound together, and appear more liquid like, I could be wrong, but as far as common sense goes it makes sense to me, let me know anyone if I seem way off track here.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I had the same problem after eatin italian foods... Red Peppers would show up as tiny specs and I'd freak out!!! The I quit anything tomato or red and no more specks or anything!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 1999)

WOW, I feel better by the answer, thanks for the quick responses, I have noticed how all of you here seem like one big family. I feel like the tiny red specks are the hot sauce, but I am going to keep monitoring it, and if it doesn't go away in the next day or so, I guess it's hi ho hi ho off to the GI I go.whoopeee. Thanks for settling my nerves, I felt my stomach rumbling and becoming nervous because of the anxiety, and nervousness of this episode, I feel much better now. Also I have noticed that a lot of you have lower back pain, I have this also Only generally its the lower right hand side of my back and it generates up to right under my ribcage, and goes away for a month or so, and comes back for a couple of days and then goes away also. The doctors have me on Donnatal and Cholestyramine ( after gallbladder removal ).[This message has been edited by gator (edited 12-28-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 1999)

Jimgym, to get back to the diary thing, I have kept a diary, and spicy foods have never really give me a problem. The only foods that bother me real bad are: CORN (anyway) peanuts, nuts in general I think, spinach, leafy vegetables, raw broccolli, Carrots, raw and cooked, If I eat a lot of sugar, or a lot of bread I notice ny bowels tend to "ACT UP" more. and Alcohol, this is a definite no-no. As it really sends me to the John.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi gator and welcome to the Board:Yep, stuff definitely does show up in the stool! I don't know if people without IBS have it too, or if we just notice it more because we check. But I've had lots of gross things show up.If you're concerned ask your doctor.In the meantime, Happy New Year!Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 1999)

thanks Jean,As I said before I will continue to monitor it closely (maybe not head in the toilet) and will do the right thing, even if it scares the crud out of me.


----------



## Poopy (Oct 20, 2004)

I gator, welcome to the board. I am sorry you had a scare, but it sounds to me like the hot sauce too. And JeanG I think you are right, we tend to have our heads in the toilet more than nore ibs people. John always says what the heck are you doing. hahahaJimGym,I havent seen you in awhile. Although, I havent been on this side of the bb in awhile. WHY DONT YOU JOIN US OVER IN THE MEETING PLACE ONCE IN AWHILE???? come on Jeang try and talk him into it. Anyway, I hope you had a great xmas & a Happy New Year. Let me hear from you


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi poopy:I know I'm looking all the time! Hahaha. I keep thinking my daughter will walk in one day and ask me what I'm doing.Yes, JimGym and gator and anyone else reading this join us in the "Meeting Place" forum. We have a lot of fun over there. And we can always use jokes!







Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------

